# will 1'' RBPs eat brine shrimp?



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

will they eat them or is the shrimp too small for the Ps to care? remember they are 1".


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

mine hated brine shrimp. loved bloodworms

they will get use to it though.

even if they hated it, i forced my p's to eat a little of everything. just because overall its pretty healthy for them to eat something different everyday.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

blood worms are better for a young P IMO, but they still need a balanced diet...........


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ur p should like it. I bred brineshrimp a while back and used an eyedropper to feed my 1 inch and he loved it. I think this is also y he has great colour for such a oyung p. Hes aout 2.5 inches now


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Try using bloodworms, brine shrimp, and flake food. At that size flake food is great for them, especially the flakes with multi-vitamins and color enhances. My reds will eat brine shrimp and they are 3" now.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

at that size mine liked Bloodworms.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You could always try it, but in my opinion, you'd be better off with tropical fish flakes and bloodworms.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mine eat frozen shrimp and hikari cichlid pellets and they're about 1", maybe less..


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

mine ate it, but it he liked bloodworms better... i'd try that... plus it's cheaper to buy


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

I would not feed them brine shrimp personally. I tried it once with my young p's and they pretty much ignored them, but they did eat a few.

I would try blood worm, flakes and things such as pellets if you can get your p's to eat them.

Bobz


----------



## nerfday96 (Aug 11, 2006)

the best thing you can feed juvi rbp's ranging from .5 to 1.5 inches is a variety of tropical fish flakes, bloodworms, and cichlid pellets, even from this young age (perhaps even moreso) they will benefit from the diversity of their diet.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I agree fish flakes/pellets and bloodworms is the way to go...







!


----------



## kdoe29 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have 5 1" rbp's and 2 2" rbp and they love brine shrimp.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

My little guys dont really like it. so i add one of each in ( BS and BWs) And they eat it.


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

mine loved live brine shrimp...and never touched the blood worms.......

they also loved hikari golds


----------



## Gee32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Mine love frozen brine shrimp,


----------



## BubbaRedB (Sep 6, 2006)

hi new here but i had great experiance with breeding my own brine and then feeding the brine phyto plankton for a few days and bang super brine shrimp full of all kinds of aminos and with the live brine you also get the added benifits of the nutritious yoke sack from birth. very good results.


----------

